# Identify These black bees



## Barlon (Oct 1, 2016)

I found these small black bees clustered on some long grass while walking home.

The bees are just over double the size of my Tetragonula bees and look very similar, from what I can tell they are all males and can't sting.

Here's some photos from a few angles I'm sorry if their not clear but it's the best I can do with my current camera.

























PS 

I had to catch the bees to take the photos as it was getting too dark, but I'll be releasing them in the morning.


----------



## Barlon (Oct 1, 2016)

The bees are male halictid bees which are a species of burrowing bees.


----------

